# giga-: pronunciación



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

Siempre he pronunciado la primera "g" del prefijo _giga-_ (que se usa sobre todo en terminos informáticos como _gigabyte_) según las normas del español, como pronuncio _gigante_, por ejemplo. Y siempre he pensado que las personas que pronunciaban a la inglesa, como _ginger _o _gin _(_tonic_) , lo hacían incorrectamente. Pero mirando en un "Larousse" bilingue (que tiene la función pronunciación), resulta que dice también /yigabait/ (más o menos), lo cual me ha dejado un poco sorprendido.

¿Cómo pronunciáis vosotros? Y, ¿cuál creéis que es la forma correcta (si es que existe tal cosa)?


----------



## Cabeza tuna

He escuchado guigabait y yigabait (en terminos de pronunciaciñon claramente) tiendo a ocupar yigabait.


----------



## Pinairun

Little Chandler said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Siempre he pronunciado la primera "g" del prefijo _giga-_ (que se usa sobre todo en terminos informáticos como _gigabyte_) según las normas del español, como pronuncio _gigante_, por ejemplo. Y siempre he pensado que las personas que pronunciaban a la inglesa, como _ginger _o _gin _(_tonic_) , lo hacían incorrectamente. Pero mirando en un "Larousse" bilingue (que tiene la función pronunciación), resulta que dice también /yigabait/ (más o menos), lo cual me ha dejado un poco sorprendido.
> 
> ¿Cómo pronunciáis vosotros? Y, ¿cuál creéis que es la forma correcta (si es que existe tal cosa)?


 

Creo que si lo dijéramos en español, como palabra compuesta de giga y de byte, ambas registradas en el DRAE, deberíamos decirlo tal cual: gigabite.

Lo malo es que normalmente se hace una mezcla y se pronuncia "giga" (como gigante) en español y luego se simula el resto en inglés: "bait". Queda más o menos en "gigabait" (pronunciación española), o así lo conozco. Y todavía más, solo "giga" o "gigas". No creo haberlo oído nunca como "gigabite"

También soy de las que dice "gigabait" 

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Pinairun said:


> Creo que si lo dijéramos en español, como palabra compuesta de giga y de byte, ambas registradas en el DRAE, deberíamos decirlo tal cual: gigabite.
> 
> Lo malo es que normalmente se hace una mezcla y se pronuncia "giga" (como gigante) en español y luego se simula el resto en inglés: "bait". Queda más o menos en "gigabait" (pronunciación española), o así lo conozco. Y todavía más, solo "giga" o "gigas". No creo haberlo oído nunca como "gigabite"
> 
> También soy de las que dice "gigabait"
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pin:

Creo que puedes quitar el icono, yo también soy de los que pronuncia "gigabait" y, como dices, yo diría que así lo pronuncia todo el mundo, al menos por mi barrio. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Little Chandler

Parece que en España lo más habitual es /jigabait/. Pero puede que sea una cuestión geográfica.



Cabeza tuna said:


> He escuchado guigabait y yigabait (en terminos de pronunciaciñon claramente) tiendo a ocupar yigabait.


¿_guigabait_? Vaya, entonces hay una tercera opción. Vamos a poner...

1) como gigante
2) como gin tonic
3) como guitarra


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Si LC la verdad es que en lo personal he escuchado las 3 opciones que pones ahí, la primera siempre me ha parecido incorrecta la segunda es la que más ocupo y la tercera me gusta como suena.


----------



## Agró

Opino que _byte _debemos pronunciarla /bait/ porque es un préstamo muy reciente. Si pronunciamos /bite/ se desvirtúa completamente (parece alemán). En el caso de _giga-_, en cambio, creo que debemos pronunciar /xiga/, como en _gigante _(misma etimología), porque ya tiene suficiente tradición en español.


----------



## chics

Hola

¡Qué cuestión tan rara! Yo nunca en la vida he oído que nadie pronuncie "guiga" ni "yiga" ni otra cosa que no sea "giga" como en "gigante". 

El "gin tonic" sí que hay quien lo pronuncia con la *g* francesa. Y "byte" como "bait". Pero no veo porqué hay que mezclar aquí el chorizo con la velocidad...


----------



## Polizón

Pues cuestión de latitudes. En el Perú decimos Yigabait y Yin tónic, pero escribimos Gigabite y Gin tonic. 
Nunca escuché decir de otra manera.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Cabeza tuna

chics said:


> Hola
> 
> ¡Qué cuestión tan rara! Yo nunca en la vida he oído que nadie pronuncie "guiga" ni "yiga" ni otra cosa que no sea "giga" como en "gigante".
> 
> El "gin tonic" sí que hay quien lo pronuncia con la *g* francesa. Y "byte" como "bait". Pero no veo porqué hay que mezclar aquí el chorizo con la velocidad...


 

Te diré que aquí el yigabait como gin tonic es lo mas común y lo de guiga como guitarra lo empecé a escuchar al trabajar con compatriotas tuyos.


----------



## Polizón

Cabeza tuna said:


> Te diré que aquí el yigabait como gin tonic es lo mas común y lo de guiga como guitarra lo empecé a escuchar al trabajar con compatriotas tuyos.


 
Cabeza tuna, ¿en Chile pronuncian gin tonic o *y*in t*ó*nic?


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Al menos yo siempre lo he escuchado como yin tónic como con el mismo yin de ginger (pelirrojo) en el ingles.


----------



## Polizón

En realidad _giga-_ se pronuncia como si dijéramos gigante, pero fuera del contexto informático no lo he escuchado como prefijo, por lo que considero que pronunciarlo como en inglés está bien. La RAE permite que haya extanjerismos no adaptados al español que se pronuncien como su idioma de origen. En la escritura, sin embargo, debería ir en letra cursiva/itálica para distinguirlo como voz foránea. Ver numeral 2.12.
En fin, creo que es cuestión de latitudes como ya lo dije anteriormente.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Dejémoslos en 1024 MB, ahora ¿como se pronuncia mega? Jajaja es broma.


----------



## Jellby

Polizón said:


> En realidad _giga-_ se pronuncia como si dijéramos gigante, pero fuera del contexto informático no lo he escuchado como prefijo, por lo que considero que pronunciarlo como en inglés está bien.



Gigavatio.
Gigahercio.
Gigaelectrón-voltio.

Todos los he pronunciado siempre como "gigante".

Por cierto, que los "gigas" de 1024 "megas", deberían en rigor ser "gibis" de 1024 "mibis" ("bi" de binario).


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Jellby said:


> Gigavatio.
> Gigahercio.
> Gigaelectrón-voltio.
> 
> Todos los he pronunciado siempre como "gigante".
> 
> Por cierto, que los "gigas" de 1024 "megas", deberían en rigor ser "gibis" de 1024 "mibis" ("bi" de binario).


 

No pues un gigabyte que es lo que tiene un ordenador actual es en bytes un byte es igual a 8 bits por ende existe los megabits o gigabits y los gigabytes y los megabytes.
Por ejemplo el mínimo de velocidad (el 80%) que puedes obtener con una velocidad de 6Mb es:
4Mb/s que es igual a 614KB/s o 4915Kb/s
También existen los "word" un word son 16 bits.


----------



## mirx

[quaote=Little Chandler;6083880]Parece que en España lo más habitual es /jigabait/. Pero puede que sea una cuestión geográfica.


¿_guigabait_? Vaya, entonces hay una tercera opción. Vamos a poner...

1) como gigante
2) como gin tonic
3) como guitarra

 [/quote]

Las tres se usan en México. Acúsome de decir _guigas _ a veces. Naturalmete la forma más común es la dos, como en gin tonic.


----------



## thaproducer

En méxico es YIGABAIT


----------



## Haiga

Que pregunta tan buena, yo mismo me la formule varias veces. Al tratarse de un extranjerismo di por sobre entendido que todo era posible. De hecho aquí en Venezuela he escuchado dos formas “guiga” y “yiga”, con muchísima mas frecuencia “yiga”. La de “giga” sinceramente no la conocía.


----------



## Jellby

Cabeza tuna said:


> No pues un gigabyte que es lo que tiene un ordenador actual es en bytes un byte es igual a 8 bits por ende existe los megabits o gigabits y los gigabytes y los megabytes.



Yo no estaba hablando ni de bytes ni de bits. Quería decir que los prefijos recomendado para los múltiplos binarios (1024, 1024x1024, etc.) son "kibi", "mebi", "gibi", etc.

Así, un "kilobyte" son 1000 bytes, mientras que un "kibibyte" son 1024 bytes. Un "gigabyte" son 1000000000=10^9 bytes y un "gibibyte" son 1073741824=2^30 bytes.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefijo_binario


----------



## Polizón

Jellby said:


> Gigavatio.
> Gigahercio.
> Gigaelectrón-voltio.
> 
> Todos los he pronunciado siempre como "gigante".
> 
> Por cierto, que los "gigas" de 1024 "megas", deberían en rigor ser "gibis" de 1024 "mibis" ("bi" de binario).


 


			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo no estaba hablando ni de bytes ni de bits. Quería decir que los prefijos recomendado para los múltiplos binarios (1024, 1024x1024, etc.) son "kibi", "mebi", "gibi", etc.
> 
> Así, un "kilobyte" son 1000 bytes, mientras que un "kibibyte" son 1024 bytes. Un "gigabyte" son 1000000000=10^9 bytes y un "gibibyte" son 1073741824=2^30 bytes.


 
Bueno, mi estimada Jellby, ya con la primera respuesta desnudaste mis nulos conocimientos en ingeniería; pero la última participación fue realmente una cachetada.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Aguila

mirx said:


> [quaote=Little Chandler;6083880]Parece que en España lo más habitual es /jigabait/. Pero puede que sea una cuestión geográfica.
> 
> 
> ¿_guigabait_? Vaya, entonces hay una tercera opción. Vamos a poner...
> 
> 1) como gigante
> 2) como gin tonic
> 3) como guitarra


 
Considero que el prefijo giga- siempre se debe pronunciar en español "jiga" como "gigante" y la palabra que le suceda debe pronunciarse como ella sea. La cuestión es que frecuentemente dicha palabra es de origen extranjero y su uso no se españoliza.

Así pues, tenemos como ejemplo:
bytes "baits"
hertz "jertz"
volts "volts"

y componiendo las nuevas palabras debe quedar.

gigabytes "jigabaits"
gigahertz "jigaherz"
gigavolts "gigavolts"

en este último caso, si queremos ser aún más correctos con el español, debemos usar:

gigavoltios "jigavoltios" debido a que volts se españolizó a voltios.

Notas:

La palabra gigabyte se escribe igual en inglés que en español la diferencia es qué idioma usarás para pronunciarla; español = "jigabait" en inglés = "yigabait".

Quien usa "guiga" como pronunciación en español, es caer en una aberración.

Discupen por la palabras "aún", "más" y "qué" acentuadas, ahora las nvas. reglas de la RAE nos dice que no debemos usarlas más. Mas no se si fue la mejor decisión.


Gigahertz


----------



## Gozart

No estoy de acuerdo con:


Aguila said:


> Quien usa "guiga" como pronunciación en español, es caer en una aberración.


¿por que si usan "yiga" como si fuera la única forma de pronunciarlo en Inglés y "guiga" también se usa:
http://es.forvo.com/word/gigabyte/

Pero estoy muy de acuerdo contigo con lo primero que escribiste, ya que son palabras de origen griego
que pasaron al Español pero atravez del Inglés;
idioma en el cual se pronuncia tanto "yiga" como "guiga", siendo "jiga" como en gigante lo más propio para
el uso de esta palabra en nuestro idioma.


----------



## Jonno

> ya que son palabras de origen griego que pasaron al Español pero *atravez* del Inglés;



No tengo tan claro que pasaran *a través* del inglés, ya que kilo, mega, giga, tera, etc. son prefijos del Sistema Internacional de Unidades, que se coordina desde Francia. ¿Sabemos a ciencia cierta que nos llegan del inglés? Yo no lo sé.


----------



## Fernando

Evidentemente, giga- no ha llegado al castellano a través del inglés, sino del griego o por mediación del latín. Por supuesto, Gb sí nos ha llegado a través de inglés.

A mí me chirría pronunciar la raíz de la que viene "gigante", que es una palabra de uso común, como si fuese "yigante", pero es cierto que luego pronunciar "bait" no es muy coherente. Pero tampoco es coherente, para los que hablan de "yigabaits" pronunciar la "a" de giga como si fuese una "a" castellana.

El DRAE le ha dado carta de naturaleza a "byte" (como voz inglesa, y que por tanto se pronuncia "bait" en todo caso). 

A lo que no encuentro justificación en ningún caso es a lo "guiga", porque entiendo que es una pronunciación minoritaria incluso en inglés.


----------



## Duometri

Fernando said:


> Evidentemente, giga- no ha llegado al castellano a través del inglés, sino del griego o por mediación del latín. Por supuesto, Gb sí nos ha llegado a través de inglés.
> 
> A mí me chirría pronunciar la raíz de la que viene "gigante", que es una palabra de uso común, como si fuese "yigante", pero es cierto que luego pronunciar "bait" no es muy coherente. Pero tampoco es coherente, para los que hablan de "yigabaits" pronunciar la "a" de giga como si fuese una "a" castellana.
> 
> El DRAE le ha dado carta de naturaleza a "byte" (como voz inglesa, y que por tanto se pronuncia "bait" en todo caso).
> 
> A lo que no encuentro justificación en ningún caso es a lo "guiga", porque entiendo que es una pronunciación minoritaria incluso en inglés.



 Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Del DRAE: 
*giga-**.* *(Del lat. gigas, -antis).*

*1.* elem. compos. Significa 'mil millones (109) de veces'. Con nombres de unidades de medida forma el múltiplo correspondiente (Símb. _G_).


----------



## Gozart

Fernando said:


> Por supuesto, Gb sí nos ha llegado a través de inglés.


Sí através del Inglés, lo mismo que gigawatio, o gigavoltio.
El punto es que como decía otro usuario esa palabra ya está castellanizada y se pronuncia "jiga"
y los gigabytes abrviando generalmente se les nombra como "gigas".
"guiga" vendría a ser la pronunciación griega, y de ciertos angloparlantes.


----------



## germanbz

No hay que extrañarse, la lengua está llena de préstamos durante su historia fonéticamente adaptados y al final asumidos que son una mezcla de la pronunciación original y la propia.

Porque de hecho tan incorrecto sería /y/igabait como lo es /j/igabait, en rigor si se dice según la forma original sería /ˈdʒɪgəˌbaɪt/


----------



## Jonno

Gozart said:


> Sí através del Inglés, lo mismo que gigawatio, o gigavoltio.



¿Pero en qué te basas para decir que nos llega a través del inglés? No digo que no sea, pero supongo que tendrás un fundamento.


----------



## Gozart

Jonno said:


> ¿Pero en qué te basas para decir que nos llega a través del inglés? No digo que no sea, pero supongo que tendrás un fundamento.


Sí, esto es que la lengua en la cual se han difundido estas cosas de tecnología, inventos y electrónica por usos comerciales y demás es el Inglés.

 Esto a pesar de todo no me parece tan importante, si no la pronunciación en la lengua en la cual fué acuñado este término es decir en Inglés;
y por eso pongo unos enlaces a ciertos diccionarios:

http://es.forvo.com/word/gigabyte/
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gigabyte
http://oxforddictionaries.com/es/definicion/ingles/gigabyte
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/gigabyte
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/gigabyte?q=gigabyte
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/gigabyte?showCookiePolicy=true
http://oxforddictionaries.com/es/traducir/espanol-ingles/gigabyte?q=gigabyte

El primero de ellos es de unos ejemplos de pronunciación en forvo 
En el Merriam Webster aparece "yigabait", en el de Oxford y en el de Cambridge "guigabait"; siendo /ˈdʒɪgəˌbaɪt/ un tanto más común en el Inglés estadounidense y /ˈɡɪɡəˌbaɪt/
en el Inglés Británico; además en el diccionario Español_Inglés de Oxford aparece como: /xɪɤəˈβaɪt/
 Obviamente cada quien dirá como le parezca, pero en lo personal y por razones ya aducidas prefiero la versión españolizada:
 "jigabait" escrito gigabyte.


----------



## Jonno

Creo que estás mezclando cosas.

Por un lado, de la palabra *byte *incluso se sabe quién es el autor. Y aunque este señor fuera de origen alemán, creo que no cabe duda de que la palabra se inventó en EEUU y en inglés.

Pero por otro, *giga* (que es la parte origen de la consulta) es un prefijo del Sistema Internacional. Esto es lo que me genera dudas, porque las "cosas de tecnología, inventos y electrónica" no son exclusiva del inglés. Y la oficina que regula las unidades está en París y la forman comités internacionales, que son los que proponen y deciden.

Por tanto el término gigabyte no fue acuñado en inglés... porque no hacía falta acuñarlo, lo mismo que nadie "acuñó" kilobyte, megabyte, terabyte, etc. ya que son simples formaciones de "byte" más el prefijo correspondiente.


----------



## Omada

Yo siempre digo y siempre he oído decir giga (como gigante)


----------



## Gozart

Jonno said:


> Creo que estás mezclando cosas.
> 
> Por un lado, de la palabra *byte *incluso se sabe quién es el autor. Y aunque este señor fuera de origen alemán, creo que no cabe duda de que la palabra se inventó en EEUU y en inglés.
> 
> Pero por otro, *giga* (que es la parte origen de la consulta) es un prefijo del Sistema Internacional. Esto es lo que me genera dudas, porque las "cosas de tecnología, inventos y electrónica" no son exclusiva del inglés. Y la oficina que regula las unidades está en París y la forman comités internacionales, que son los que proponen y deciden.
> 
> Por tanto el término gigabyte no fue acuñado en inglés... porque no hacía falta acuñarlo, lo mismo que nadie "acuñó" kilobyte, megabyte, terabyte, etc. ya que son simples formaciones de "byte" más el prefijo correspondiente.



Estoy muy de acuerdo con:
Esto es lo que me genera dudas, porque las "cosas de tecnología, inventos y electrónica" no son exclusiva del inglés.
Sí, así es. ¿pero através de quienes, o de que pais nos llega todo esto? o bien de los gringos o de los japonese que ponen sus cosas en Inglés.
A ciencia cierta es muy difícil saberlo. Y si del Sistema Internacional se trata ya quisiera yo que no se escribiera por ejemplo:
2.500.000.000.00dosmilquinientosmil de pesos y cero centavos, por ejemplo  ó 2500000000.00, que es más fácil de escribir, pero no de leer.
"A la antigua" sería: 2.500'000.000,00  dosmil quinientos millones, que se lee así de facilito.
Si me equivoqué respecto a través de cual idioma llegó este término al español, perdónenme;
pero respecto a la pronunciación de gigabyte; reitero lo ya dicho.


----------



## Jonno

> ¿pero através de quienes, o de que pais nos llega todo esto? o bien de los gringos o de los japonese que ponen sus cosas en Inglés.



Creo que centras el uso del prefijo giga a la electrónica de consumo, ordenadores y videoconsolas, etc. En realidad esto es muy reciente: los GHz por ejemplo empezaron a usarse como unidad de velocidad de los procesadores en el año 2000. Pero mucho antes la gente común ya manejaba términos como gigavatios o gigahercios en cosas tan comunes como producción eléctrica o las frecuencias de radio, que no tiene mucho que ver con lo que nos llega de EEUU o Japón.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Y el caso es que si esta palabra escapa a la ingeniería mecánica gramatical, cómo vamos a regular su pronunciación. Me explico:
Para empezar, el vocablo del que hablamos está compuesto por un prefijo, _'_giga_' _-que todo el mundo sabe qué significa-, soldado a la palabra base_ 'byte'. _Cumpliendo la normativa académica la grafía debería ser peculiar, '*giga*_*byte'*. _La mitad en redondilla y la otra mitad en cursiva al no ser palabra asimilada al idioma español. Pero es que además, como ya han adelantado nuestros informáticos de cabecera, tampoco corresponde semánticamente a lo que debiera, puesto que  no son mil millones de _bytes. _Por lo tanto, creo que debería de haber carta blanca para que cada uno lo pronuncie según lo haga su entorno (a lo inglés, a lo castellano, a lo mezcla...), porque vamos, la ortodoxia gramatical y matemática del invento brilla por su ausencia.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Jonno

> tampoco corresponde semánticamente a lo que debiera, puesto que no son mil millones de _bytes._


¿No era al revés, que se inventó el gibibyte para que el gigabyte pudiera mantenerse dentro del sistema de prefijos del SI como 10^9 bytes?


----------



## Lord Darktower

No le comprendo, Sr. Jonno. Hablo de _giga _como prefijo que significa mil millones. Gramaticalmente, 'giga_byte' _debe significar 'mil millones de _bytes'. _Si hay algún acuerdo que reconozca internacionalmente 'giga_byte'_ como mil millones de _bytes_, yo lo desconozco.


----------



## Jonno

Pues a eso me refiero, que *gigabyte* es lo que significa mil millones de bytes, tanto gramaticalmente como técnicamente.

Lo que no significa mil millones de bytes es *gibibyte* (algo así como "giga binario" de bytes), que se inventó para evitar el conflicto entre los múltiplos decimales (1000) y los binarios (1024).

Durante décadas se han usado los "kas", "gigas", "megas", etc. indistintamente para los múltiplos decimales y binarios, creando confusión. Cada uno los usaba a su antojo o provecho, por ejemplo los fabricantes de discos duros los han usado como múltiplo decimal porque "daban más gigas".

Hasta que se crearon los prefijos kibi-, mebi-, gibi- etc. para que no haya esa confusión. Pero en mi opinión lo que consiguieron es liarlo más o dejarlo igual, porque salvo los informáticos nadie ha oído hablar de esto y se siguen usando los gigas indistintamente para las dos cosas. Y los que sabemos que existen las dos formas pero no las usamos habitualmente, no nos acordamos de cuáles son las binarias o las decimales.


----------

